# Cardiff's new reggae weekly...



## garethd (Dec 15, 2005)

Cardiff's new reggae hotspot has just launched! 

*edited so i don't get banned*


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Dec 15, 2005)

Do you think it could start a little earlier?


----------



## Col_Buendia (Dec 15, 2005)

*cough*

** Thinking of advertising your club/party/anything here? STOP! READ THIS FIRST! **

Sayin that, though, I'm glad to see something's happening at Molokos. I thought it was closing down and all that.

Btw, two people have told me in the past 24 hrs that the Toucan CLub is moving to Journeys. Anyone else heard that? Journeys should be the death of the Toucan then, the fucked up layout of the place is the death knell for all but the most banging of nights, imho.


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Dec 15, 2005)

It was in this months _Buzz_  so i'm guessing it is true,
True enough about the layout of Journeys - I would have liked out of town, but in a nice venue.


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Dec 15, 2005)

Col_Buendia said:
			
		

> *cough*
> 
> ** Thinking of advertising your club/party/anything here? STOP! READ THIS FIRST! **
> 
> ...



There's a reggae night at Journeys. It says most sundays, so that's great if you make an effort and it's not on, so I'v never bothered.
The Uprising has been top everytime I've been, in all it's places.
One's a lapdance club now isn't it????


----------



## Col_Buendia (Dec 15, 2005)

But wasn't the reggae night in Journey's summat to do with garethd?


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Dec 15, 2005)

It was and it stopped a while ago afaik.

I'm still wittering on about a Sunday reggae roast - that might be a step closer now that The Claude is doing a carvery on a Sunday afternoon.

"More Crackling than an Jamaican 7"


----------



## garethd (Dec 15, 2005)

Moloko's are having some kind-of breaks music before me on a wednesday, because the reggae crowd are notorious late starters, hence the 11pm start but the place is still open all day.

Yeah i used to do a roots reggae night in journeys but mgt couldn't commit to every sunday and didn't really get on with the clientel. (what did they expect on clifton st???)

i also heard journeys is gonna be the new Toucan. i'm waiting to see how that turns out, hopefully they'll have some money to expand the place, and could turn out really nice.


not sure about the lap-dance thing, that's news to me.... although it does sound like a damn good idea!


----------



## ddraig (Dec 15, 2005)

nice one gareth!    will definately be down
post up the details without the price and dates etc, sure we can work it out! 


you and anyone else who likes big stacks and a big sound should pm me re this weekend


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Dec 15, 2005)

garethd said:
			
		

> on clifton st???)
> not sure about the lap-dance thing, that's news to me.... although it does sound like a damn good idea!



Wasn't the first few in a dingy sticky floored dive on St.MArys ST.?

YOu went down some stairs and there was a tiny dancefloor and semi-cicular red settees and very dark corners. Pure seedy


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Dec 15, 2005)

ddraig said:
			
		

> nice one gareth!    will definately be down
> post up the details without the price and dates etc, sure we can work it out!
> 
> 
> you and anyone else who likes big stacks and a big sound should pm me re this weekend



Could you set your rig up on the bandstans in Queen St. by Virgin. If it looked official enough I'm sure nobody would question it.


----------



## garethd (Dec 15, 2005)

RubberBuccaneer said:
			
		

> Wasn't the first few in a dingy sticky floored dive on St.MArys ST.?
> 
> YOu went down some stairs and there was a tiny dancefloor and semi-cicular red settees and very dark corners. Pure seedy



lol, i see what you, mean. the first few were in the old 'wine press', then 'the lounge' on st marys st. i think thats where you mean. lol you're right it was a bit seedy in there. the lack of bouncers was sometimes worrying too.


@ddraig, please PM me some party details. i've been complaining all week there's nothing going on around here!


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Dec 23, 2005)

Just a quick note to say that my girlfriend went to this and reckoned it was ace.
I couldn't go because I was working really early Thursday morning.   

So its every single Wednesday then?


----------



## garethd (Dec 29, 2005)

Glad to hear she had a good time! i really enjoyed last night too.



the club has told me that the flyers/posters etc will be out next week, little more after that i'm trying to get them to book a big name DJ from London for a proper launch special.
bless


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Dec 29, 2005)

See you soon!


----------



## ddraig (Jan 18, 2006)

anyone up for this tonight?


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Jan 18, 2006)

I;ve knackered my knee i'm afraid.
My skanking days are over (well, for a fortnight maybe!)


----------



## garethd (Jan 26, 2006)

*update*

.


----------



## ddraig (Jan 26, 2006)

like the flyer! glad it's going well too   
have met Reuben a couple of times, would be interested to hear his stuff.

i sooo wanna go see kanye, can't justify £30 tho  
will the after party be ticket only?


----------



## garethd (Jan 26, 2006)

lol, yeah £30 is a bit steep, but the afterparty is free before 11pm, £3 after afaik.

Reubens' music is really different to his mc style. he sings rather than chat on the mic the first time i heard them i hardly recognised him. i'll ask him if i can post a lil sample on here, otherwise you'll have to check them inna club for now.


----------



## onemonkey (Feb 7, 2006)

i'm gonna be in Cardiff this Wednesday (8th feb) 

is this on?

is anyone going along?


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Feb 7, 2006)

I'm planning on calling in for a few!
(After a few games of poker at the casino!- Wednesday night is cheapskate night!)

Any other Cardiff Urbanites gonna be there?


----------



## ddraig (Feb 7, 2006)

yay, why not! should be able to for a bit, nearly went on me own last week

wotcha doin in cardiff onemonkey? if that ain't too nosey


----------



## onemonkey (Feb 7, 2006)

meeting some psycho's at the university


----------



## garethd (Feb 7, 2006)

all good!

despite the flyers don't forget its reggae from 8pm.

wed 8th is a residents night - Uprising sound
wed 15th we have 'Unique star' (bristol's top) soundsystem
wed 22nd is 1xtra/channel U's 'Ace and invisible' for the kanye aftershow.

i'm really excited about the progress of this night so far, it'll be good to see some urbanites inside and to get some feedback after.


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Feb 9, 2006)

Great night!
Nice to meet onemonkey too.

Garethd, ddraig asked a few peeps to try and work out who you were, but no luck! - What do you look like!?


----------



## Dubversion (Feb 9, 2006)

King Biscuit Time said:
			
		

> "More Crackling than an Jamaican 7"


----------



## garethd (Feb 9, 2006)

King Biscuit Time said:
			
		

> Great night!
> Nice to meet onemonkey too.
> 
> Garethd, ddraig asked a few peeps to try and work out who you were, but no luck! - What do you look like!?



glad you could make it down, i thought it was a nice session last night, there seemed to loads of french/german/polish/english tourists up for a party.

i'm the guy with blonde hair behind the decks, if that helps... 

maximum respect to all reggae crew worldwide!


----------



## ddraig (Feb 9, 2006)

ouch! me head hurts   
good to meet onemonkey n all, trust u got back to your b&b ok.
 

nice one, enjoyed it and there was a fair crowd by the time we came back downstairs. i asked a bloke near the decks who gareth was but it was loud at the controls and maybe my speech was a bit funny    ah well, next time then.


----------



## onemonkey (Feb 9, 2006)

aye.. twas great fun.. even if the happy birthday bob marley chant never got going 

was good to meet ddraig & KBT & friends..

sorry not to meet you gareth but thanks for all the great music.. will be out looking for some more YT tomorrow


----------



## ddraig (Feb 9, 2006)

what's YT?
remember rambling on a bit    and taking pics, got one of you alland a bit of the crowd. won't post em here don't worry   
i was well hammered when i left and just about made it to the chippy and home.
can't even remember if it was dorothy or tony's


----------



## onemonkey (Feb 10, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> what's YT?



a white reggae artist from ipswich  + 

they played his excellent anti bush+blair  track near the end.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/radio1/onemusic/exposed/yt528p01.shtml


----------



## garethd (Feb 10, 2006)

yes ddraig, i would like to see some photo's!

YT is a wicked UK dancehall artist
he's got a mini-site 
http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewprofile&friendid=51144628

the tune you asked about is a special just for my sound so no copyright laws apply
http://s60.yousendit.com/d.aspx?id=0ILB4VO8WQQB90W1A3REX2MP6M

i'm not sure about the rules about posting-up music here but i can send links to the original and other YT tunes if ya like.

lol @bob marley chant...


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Feb 10, 2006)

Excellent - I love YT.
I got that little bit he did for Seanni B a while back - about people saying innit all the time - very cool.


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Feb 10, 2006)

One good turn deserves another.

YT and JD, innit.

grab it


----------



## ddraig (Feb 10, 2006)

garethd said:
			
		

> yes ddraig, i would like to see some photo's!
> 
> YT is a wicked UK dancehall artist
> he's got a mini-site
> ...


  
those tunes are well face tho innit! (dough)
only got about 3 or 4 pics and this one is prob the best


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Feb 10, 2006)

Oh yeah - I seem to remember you blinding me with a flash at some point. I'm sure the resulting picture was atrocious!

innit


----------



## ddraig (Feb 10, 2006)

King Biscuit Time said:
			
		

> Oh yeah - I seem to remember you blinding me with a flash at some point. I'm sure the resulting picture was atrocious!
> 
> innit



yeah mate ya git me! why i promised not to post it, u look a bit 'blinded'
sorry innit


----------



## garethd (Feb 10, 2006)

KBT thanks for that segment, will grab it when i get home.
bless up!


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Feb 11, 2006)

Just grabbed the 7" of wicked act from Juno .
Ordered yesterday, on the turntable now.

heaaaaaaaaaaavy tune.


----------



## garethd (Mar 16, 2006)

just a quick reminder that trojan records earl gateshead will be there this wednesday. expect some real vintage selections!

1


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Mar 23, 2006)

Another top night!   

Didn't stay until the end of Earl Gateshead's set because I had to be an 8 this morning   .

Whats on the agenda for the coming weeks?


----------



## garethd (Mar 23, 2006)

.


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Mar 23, 2006)

No fair!
Surely they'll keep it on? Well busy for a wednesday isn't it - Guarenteed £££s at the bar.
If not would you do it somewhere else?

And thankfully - This morning was the once in a blue moon that I actually had to be in at a set time to see someone! - Usually its free and easy!


----------



## garethd (Mar 26, 2006)

we've been given reprive for the time being so yes we can continue as normal at ???????   

as far as other venues go, that's a big problem, i can't think of anywhere else we could go?


















                                                                          .......or could i?


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Mar 26, 2006)

Thats cool - Had a quiet weekend so may well make it down this week too.


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Mar 28, 2006)

So it's all systems go for tomorrow?


----------



## garethd (Mar 30, 2006)

sorry, for the delay, yes we're back to every wednesday for the forseeable future.


----------



## garethd (Apr 5, 2006)

new venue from tonight 5th April 

Rootshall is now at Red Rooms, mill lane, cardiff, with two seperate rooms of reggae dancehall, dub, bashment, lovers etc hosted by the full Uprising crew.

sure to be a party...


----------



## ddraig (Apr 5, 2006)

garethd said:
			
		

> new venue from tonight 5th April
> 
> Rootshall is now at Red Rooms, mill lane, cardiff, with two seperate rooms of reggae dancehall, dub, bashment, lovers etc hosted by the full Uprising crew.
> 
> sure to be a party...



still free?


----------



## garethd (Apr 5, 2006)

yeah, free before 11pm then unfortunatly we've gotta charge to pay bills.


----------



## ddraig (Apr 5, 2006)

cheers, that's fair enuff as well


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Apr 5, 2006)

2 rooms! get in.
Reckon I'll toddle down tonight.


----------



## garethd (Apr 5, 2006)

Yeah boss please do.
sun is shining, got a feeling there's gonna be good vibes tonight!


----------



## ddraig (Apr 5, 2006)

do u like the sound in there tho?

couldn't see no  bass bins when i was there for randall/brockie the other week?


----------



## garethd (Apr 5, 2006)

we're gonna deal with the matter tonight and see how it goes. i've been assured the system can handle us, otherwise we'll bring in our own


----------



## ddraig (Apr 5, 2006)

garethd said:
			
		

> we're gonna deal with the matter tonight and see how it goes. i've been assured the system can handle us, otherwise we'll bring in our own



that is what i like to hear!
sure there must be some hidden away, just looked like 4 mid/tops flown in the upstairs room


----------



## garethd (Apr 5, 2006)

reggae without bass can't work at all!


----------



## ddraig (Apr 5, 2006)

garethd said:
			
		

> reggae without bass can't work at all!


i know, was worried when i saw the set up considering it was a full on jungle night!
imo - the mid tops were a bit overbearing and my ears were ringing the next day, think they tried to compromise in the wrong way

hope i'm wrong tho and there'll be enough bass for ya


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Apr 5, 2006)

Are you gonna be there ddraig?

I reckon I'll try and nip in before they start charging!


----------



## ddraig (Apr 5, 2006)

King Biscuit Time said:
			
		

> Are you gonna be there ddraig?
> 
> I reckon I'll try and nip in before they start charging!



may prob be, sposed to go down tommorrow with a mix cd for someone there.
could do both if i restrain meself


----------



## garethd (Apr 6, 2006)

thanks for coming down gents was the support was appreciated.

i don't think i'll carry on there, way too many problems for me to handle.

roll on the next venue, i suppose...


----------



## ddraig (Apr 6, 2006)

garethd said:
			
		

> thanks for coming down gents was the support was appreciated.
> 
> i don't think i'll carry on there, way too many problems for me to handle.
> 
> roll on the next venue, i suppose...



yeah, dry in there!
nice to meet ya man, take it easy


----------



## garethd (Sep 10, 2006)

i'm having a little birthday dance 1-off special in the welsh club on sept 22nd, if anyone's interested. we've got uprising and a few of my friends from bristol in the reggae room and skitz & million dan upstairs with jaffa etc playing hiphop... should be nice


----------

